# Modelle 2004 // Faunus TT 28



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Das Tour- und Trekking-Bike von Bergwerk ist der Maßstab für Exklusivität und Innovation.
Hochwertig verarbeitet, mit komfortabler Rahmengeometrie und ausgewogener Ausstattung sucht es auf dem Trekking Markt seinesgleichen.

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------

